# Pau Santo bowl blanks



## kris stratton (Sep 24, 2014)

I am hoping to a little info on a couple of blanks I got in purchase from a Craigslist add.it is labeled and quite heavy,any info is appreciated ,is it valuable ,hard to get,ect?6 by 6 by 2 1/4 thick,thanks.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 27, 2014)

Here's the only useful information I was able to find ... Paul's site and the Wood Database.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/pau santo.htm

http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/pau-santo/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

